# Forte aparato eléctrico em Elvas - 16SET10



## actioman (17 Set 2010 às 04:05)

Boas noites pessoal!  

Ora tal como os animais que hibernam (mas em período inverso), também eu e mais alguns com a aproximação do Outono/Inverno, começamos a sair do nosso período letárgico meteorológico (entenda-se período estival ).

E nada melhor que com um evento deste nível! 

Por aqui as trovoadas foram constantes desde as 19H. Mas foi pouco depois das 22H que a cadencia do aparato eléctrico se tornou num festival digno de ser registado.
Certamente que eram à razão de 1 raio a cada 5 segundos e em alguns períodos até menos. Foi de delirar. Aquilo era apontar e disparar em toda a linha do horizonte a Este e Nor-nordeste (ou seja lados de Espanha). 

O resultado foram mais de 40 fotografias com raios, das quais destaco estas doze, para memória futura!

Apesar de apenas 1 trovoada ter passado mais aqui por cima de mim e que deixou provavelmente bem mais de 5mm de chuva em meia-hora, todas passaram como que por encomenda para a fotografia, ou seja roçando a cidade a Este.

Aqui fica a animação do Radar do nosso IM:











Este era o mapa com os Avisos Meteorológicos emitidos pelo IM:






De referir que apesar de apenas destacar na imagem o detalhe para o Distrito de Portalegre, os outros 6 (Bragança, Guarda, Castelo Branco, Évora, Beja e Faro) tinham o mesmo tipo de aviso. Apenas existia diferença no período de vigência do mesmo para os distritos de Bragança, Guarda e Castelo Branco em que a hora de finalização era até às 02:59:59 do dia 17-09-2010.

Aqui lhes deixo pois uma selecção das fotografias que melhor ilustram o que por aqui pude ter a felicidade de visualizar! 


























































E por fim esta panorâmica que ilustra bem o que foi o aparato eléctrico na linha do horizonte! (cliquem na imagem e poderão vê-la numa maior resolução)





A temperatura do ar variou entre 22ºC por volta das 20H e os 18ºC perto da meia-noite.
A precipitação marcou também acto de presença com uma boa chuvada, como já referi, perto das 21h.

Um abraço pessoal! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS- Infelizmente não tenho gráficos para colocar da EMA de Elvas, pois como os mais atentos já terão notado, desde o passado dia 8 de Setembro deixou de debitar dados online e o que mais me preocupa é que já foi inclusive retirada do mapa de Observação de Superfície da rede de EMA do IM.
Se alguém souber do motivo agradeço a informação. Já contactei o IM via e-mail e estou a aguardar uma resposta oficial. Espero que seja uma avaria temporária, mas o facto de não estar no Mapa de Observação de Superfície...


----------



## 1337 (17 Set 2010 às 04:19)

WOW 
mas que grande resgisto actionman grandes fotos 
so eu ainda não tive essa sorte infelizmente


----------



## Dan (17 Set 2010 às 07:31)

Fotos muito bem conseguidas


----------



## David sf (17 Set 2010 às 07:55)

Espectáculo!!!


----------



## Veterano (17 Set 2010 às 09:07)

Excelente reportagem, obrigado pela disponibilidade.


----------



## Angelstorm (17 Set 2010 às 09:15)




----------



## Knyght (17 Set 2010 às 09:15)

É um belo espectáculo!


----------



## Teles (17 Set 2010 às 09:36)

Excelente registo Actioman vindo de ti não se esperava  outra coisa


----------



## João Soares (17 Set 2010 às 09:58)

Mais uma excelente reportagem, do nosso caro *Actioman*. 
Boas fotos, muito bem apanhadas.


----------



## ACalado (17 Set 2010 às 09:59)

Boas fotos actioman  parabéns


----------



## vitamos (17 Set 2010 às 10:37)

Excelente reportagem!


----------



## Z13 (17 Set 2010 às 11:00)

Espectáculo!!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Set 2010 às 11:42)

Fotos muito boas, bela fotoreportagem do evento.


----------



## AnDré (17 Set 2010 às 12:24)

actioman disse:


> O resultado foram mais de 40 fotografias com raios, das quais destaco estas doze, para memória futura!



E que boa memória é esta que nos deixas!
Brutal!!



actioman disse:


> PS- Infelizmente não tenho gráficos para colocar da EMA de Elvas, pois como os mais atentos já terão notado, desde o passado dia 8 de Setembro deixou de debitar dados online e o que mais me preocupa é que já foi inclusive retirada do mapa de Observação de Superfície da rede de EMA do IM.



Aconteceu o mesmo com a de Lamas de Mouro e Alvalade. Ambas, felizmente, voltaram.
Deverá ser um problema técnico. Esperemos nós.


----------



## Vince (17 Set 2010 às 12:24)

Parabéns actionman, fotos de grande nível, premiere league. Andas a pôr a fasquia muito alta e a gente habitua-se a bom demais 

A animação da célula que afectou mais directamente Elvas


----------



## ecobcg (17 Set 2010 às 13:37)

Parabéns Actionman!
Grande Fotos mesmo!!
É como o Vince disse, a fasquia da qualidade está bem alta nas tuas fotos!!
Continua assim! 

Venham de lá mais trovoadas, que a malta está cá para as "capturar em instantâneos eternos"!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (17 Set 2010 às 14:31)

Muitos parabens pela fotos Actionman!! Excelente qualidade e fotos!! 
Continua assim!! Abraço


----------



## MSantos (17 Set 2010 às 17:32)

Excelente reportagem *Actionman*

As fotos estão dignas de um profissional, muito boas mesmo


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Set 2010 às 18:39)

Ui, foi espectacular daqui de Portalegre também!  Passei a noite a olhar para o lado de Elvas, e só se via raios e relâmpagos.


----------



## miguel (17 Set 2010 às 19:12)

Muito boas as fotos sim senhor  venha mais destas ai ou noutra parte qualquer do pais


----------



## Minho (17 Set 2010 às 22:35)

Excelente execução 

Bons enquadramentos, bom balanço de brancos, raios magníficos


----------



## ajrebelo (17 Set 2010 às 23:34)

Boas

Parabéns, estão fantásticas as fotografias  

Podes dar umas luzes de como fizeste, que maquina usaste e técnicas.

Mais uma vez parabéns, para mim tens das melhores fotos de trovoada que aqui apareceu.

Se fizesse um top 10 tinhas varias nesse top.

Abraços


----------



## actioman (18 Set 2010 às 01:31)

Muito obrigado a todos, sem excepção, pelas palavras de apreço e apoio! Muitas, permitam-me exageradas  . Como sabem e não me cansarei de o repetir, o que faço faço-o por gosto e para a comunidade MteoPT, vocês merecem sempre mais e melhor, pois são um fórum de GRANDE nível!! 

Mais do que ser bom fotógrafo (longe, muito longe disso!), tive a sorte de estar no local certo e à hora exacta. Foi um evento bastante marcado pela actividade eléctrica e como tal não seria difícil conseguirem-se umas fotos engraçadas.

Para o Rebelo que perguntou, usei uma máquina reflex Olympus com objectivas de grande angular, para um maior campo de visão e o famoso tripé. Coloquei a câmara a disparar em "rajada" utilizando um disparador, usei tempos de exposição de 6 segundos com aberturas entre os F3.6 e F5.
Ou seja na pratica a cada 6 segundos tirava uma fotografia de 6 segundos de duração, isto sem parar. Conclusão quase não escapava nada!  Depois era só uma questão de enquadramento e sorte em ter raios bonitos a sorrir para a fotografia! .

Um grande abraço à comunidade MeteoPT e uma vez mais muito obrigado pelos vossos comentários!


----------

